# Getting a few steelhead



## WeirPhishin (Oct 25, 2020)

All out of the rocky river on jigs


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

WeirPhishin said:


> View attachment 462076
> View attachment 462077
> View attachment 462078
> View attachment 462079
> ...


good deal 👍


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Did you have jigs tipped with anything?


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

They look like fun to catch


----------



## WeirPhishin (Oct 25, 2020)

Kenlow1 said:


> Did you have jigs tipped with anything?


 Yes tipped with maggots.


----------



## wolfenstein (Jan 6, 2014)

Cool beans! Heading north to some tributary in the a.m.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

WeirPhishin said:


> Yes tipped with maggots.



I have 2-3 Newbies that want to go up to Erie & try,,,,, I'm going to pass them your pictures! THANKS.
If possible, could you post a picture of the jig?
After all,, you have proof that it'll work. & lol,,,, 1 picture will answer a dozen questions.
( Black, Hair, 1/64, under a float, how deep,,, bobber drifting, or bouncing the bottom?)

I was going to hand them fresh egg sacks.?


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

The jigs in the 2nd picture , white head chartreuse body looks to me , I zoomed in then used magnifying glass


----------



## wolfenstein (Jan 6, 2014)

I got 2 on the same jigs yesterday, grand river.


----------



## wolfenstein (Jan 6, 2014)

Weir, I noticed you have a grub higher up, do you hook many on that? I thought about setting up like that but wonder if it's worth the extra knot in line


----------



## WeirPhishin (Oct 25, 2020)

Doboy said:


> I have 2-3 Newbies that want to go up to Erie & try,,,,, I'm going to pass them your pictures! THANKS.
> If possible, could you post a picture of the jig?
> After all,, you have proof that it'll work. & lol,,,, 1 picture will answer a dozen questions.
> ( Black, Hair, 1/64, under a float, how deep,,, bobber drifting, or bouncing the bottom?)
> ...


Here is a pic of the jigs I use. I’ve been using 1/16oz in chartreuse color last week with good success. The pink one in picture is exact same just pink. I’ve heard that black and white are also good. I’ve caught a few on black jigs. I fished for few hrs yesterday and only got 1 steelhead. I moved down from a spot I worked pretty good with my jig and another guy caught one first cast with a spawn sac 🤷‍♂️

I tried spawn sacs earlier In January with no success and think they work better in spring. But I am not seansoned veteran at this and only been fishing few years for Steelies. Lots of reading though.

I put my 1/16 jig under a 6.2g raven balsa float. I use 12lb clear mono to a small barrel swivel tied to 18’’ fluorocarbon leader. 1 small earless split shot just under the swivel. Tip with 2 live maggots. 

Locate deeper pools with current in the river, cast to 11 o’clock ,raise rod tip to get float upright and let it drift with current. Most bites occur in the bubble line. I do some occasional jigs to the bait but haven’t notice it being super influential. I lost a few hookup initially but not setting the hook hard enough. Make sure to hit them with a good one since the rod tip is so flimsy. 










My one fish from yesterday. What a beauty!

Hope this info helps! Good luck out there!


----------



## WeirPhishin (Oct 25, 2020)

wolfenstein said:


> Weir, I noticed you have a grub higher up, do you hook many on that? I thought about setting up like that but wonder if it's worth the extra knot in line


yea it’s just a snelled hook with a crappie tube above the jig. But I actually just took that second hook off. I’ve personally never had a fish bite the higher hook and it greatly increases your foul up potential. I may try it again when fishing spawn sacs


----------



## WeirPhishin (Oct 25, 2020)

here’s some other jigs I use.
Have the chartreuse white head tied on now and am getting ready to head to river in 20 mins. I’ll report back.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

THANKS very much for the details, guys,,,,, if the fresh eggs don't work, we'll be sure to try it your way.
I'll take up a bunch of hair jigs, & maggots too.



Somebody, please Explain this one,,,,
A good friend just came back from steelie fishing for 3 days, & while fishing, 2 yakers came down River. They said that they were having a ball,,,, they had caught many fish & some were close to 10#.
When asked what was working,, they showed him their rig,,,,, NO BAIT, NOT EVEN HAIR!???
*They had a #10 treble on the bottom, then 2-3" of very small ID rubber tubing on the line that was holding up ONE, egg size, small fluorescent orange or red plastic BEAD. THAT'S IT. ????????????? no bait & no scents added.
That's Crazy.*

SO,,,,,, If someone ever used this drifting 'system', Please reply,,, I still have a dozen questions!

LIKE,,,,, if the fish is keying on the bead, how the heck is it getting the treble in it's mouth, when it's 2-3" away??
(I visualize a snagged fish, or constantly snagging the bottom)

I told my friend to TAKE A PICTURE, if he ever sees them again.
I can't believe it


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Doboy said:


> They said that they were having a ball,,,, they had caught many fish & some were close to 10#.
> When asked what was working,, they showed him their rig,,,,, NO BAIT, NOT EVEN HAIR!???
> *They had a #10 treble on the bottom, then 2-3" of very small ID rubber tubing on the line that was holding up ONE, egg size, small fluorescent orange or red plastic BEAD. THAT'S IT. ????????????? no bait & no scents added.
> That's Crazy.*


It's pretty common to catch steelhead on acrylic or soft bodied beads. In fact, the fish in my avatar was caught on a small, single bead. But what is very "fishy" here is the treble hook. Sounds a little overkill and not very ethical but depends who you ask. In most instances, this rig consists of a bead that is pegged about 3" above a small hook. The beads range in size from 6mm to 14mm with the most common being 8mm and 10mm around here. The hook part of your story is the most odd to me as usually we're just running smaller #6, #8, or #10 single hooks. Below is a short video on the rigging.


----------



## Snookhunter52 (Apr 1, 2019)

1MoreKast said:


> It's pretty common to catch steelhead on acrylic or soft bodied beads. In fact, the fish in my avatar was caught on a small, single bead. But what is very "fishy" here is the treble hook. Sounds a little overkill and not very ethical but depends who you ask. In most instances, this rig consists of a bead that is pegged about 3" above a small hook. The beads range in size from 6mm to 14mm with the most common being 8mm and 10mm around here. The hook part of your story is the most odd to me as usually we're just running smaller #6, #8, or #10 single hooks. Below is a short video on the rigging.


Agreed, using a treble sounds a little extreme. I wouldn't be surprised some of those fish didn't go belly up. Trebles are hard on salmonids.

I did a fair bit of walking yesterday to get away from the crowds and found some active fish. I caught both fish on a crappie tube jig under a float.


----------



## Jo-Jo (Jun 29, 2016)

This ""Bead"" system is new to me...I usually cast and drift small red jigs with twister tails, its pretty cheap if you are fishing a ""snaggy"" area [I am a shore fisherman}. Why is the hook set two to three inches from the bead.. ThanXXX


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Jo-Jo said:


> This ""Bead"" system is new to me...I usually cast and drift small red jigs with twister tails, its pretty cheap if you are fishing a ""snaggy"" area [I am a shore fisherman}. Why is the hook set two to three inches from the bead.. ThanXXX


From what I believe or hear is that the bead pegged above the hook helps with keeping the fish from inhaling the hook down to its throat. Seems kind of strange at first but works pretty well for the most part. I have never caught a fish on a bead where the hook has gotten in to deep. I think it also helps keep the presentation look a little more natural. Anyways...it works for me so that’s how I use it.


----------



## Jo-Jo (Jun 29, 2016)

I ""youtubed"" the subject, looks like I have another method to try... I also see that there are hard and soft beads...which ones do you use the most...ThanXXX


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

Jo-Jo said:


> I ""youtubed"" the subject, looks like I have another method to try... I also see that there are hard and soft beads...which ones do you use the most...ThanXXX


hard beed sink,soft beed float,us soft beed on botom with hook and 2' up hard beed with hook,the hard beed work like split shot.


----------



## WeirPhishin (Oct 25, 2020)

I went yesterday for 2 hrs in morning with no luck. No signs of fish. Heard some turkeys chatting and gobbling at least. Trying agin Thursday


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

I have heard of the bead fishing deal but never have tried it never got the concept of having the hook away from the bait but it must work. I watched some videos on it but still think if a fish just comes up and grabs the bait lightly and does not suck it in completely you would snag him on the outside somewhere. I could be totally wrong on this thinking just what goes through my mind.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

ranger487 said:


> still think if a fish just comes up and grabs the bait lightly and does not suck it in completely you would snag him on the outside somewhere.


Your logic makes sense. I have thought the same. My actual experience is that the hook is always stuck on the inside of their mouth, typically in the corner. I'm sure you can run the bead against the shank and it will work. In the fly fishing realm I believe most are using yarnies which are just egg imitation flies tied directly to the hook. I don't know who made the rules on all this but I'm sticking with what works lol


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

1MoreKast said:


> Your logic makes sense. I have thought the same. My actual experience is that the hook is always stuck on the inside of their mouth, typically in the corner. I'm sure you can run the bead against the shank and it will work. In the fly fishing realm I believe most are using yarnies which are just egg imitation flies tied directly to the hook. I don't know who made the rules on all this but I'm sticking with what works lol


Don't fix what's not broke for sure


----------



## iceman (May 23, 2006)

Ivo from Thundermist has an outstanding You tube channel IMO...this video may be what people were talking about earlier in this thread. Check out and subscribe to his channel... he has tons of information and cool videos.


----------



## iceman (May 23, 2006)

*Pegging beads* is by far the most common way to rig *beads*. First, thread your *bead *onto the leader and tie on your hook. Then, position the *bead* 1.5 – 2 inches above your hook (check your local regulations) and jam a toothpick into the bottom opening of the *bead* until it is tight.


----------



## Snookhunter52 (Apr 1, 2019)

Yes one of the skips I caught on Monday had a bead rig still in his mouth when I caught him. I assume he broke off.


----------



## WeirPhishin (Oct 25, 2020)

Got one this morning in the Rocky. First time trying a crappie tube! Only fished for a little over an hour before work. Beautiful female that put up a great fight. Brought home for dinner and was full of eggs to use for the spring spawn


----------



## WeirPhishin (Oct 25, 2020)

Fished two hours this morning at Rocky. Caught nothing but think I missed one bite. Tried few different color tubes. Little more current but still clear and slow.


----------



## Snookhunter52 (Apr 1, 2019)

WeirPhishin said:


> Fished two hours this morning at Rocky. Caught nothing but think I missed one bite. Tried few different color tubes. Little more current but still clear and slow.



Sometimes I think it doesn't matter you're throwing. The fish are either in a mood to eat or not. There's times where I'll fish a spot for hours with no signs of life. Then they'll turn on for 10 minutes and fish are rolling everywhere. Then they'll turn off again with no apparent rhyme or reason.


----------



## WeirPhishin (Oct 25, 2020)

Tried it again this afternoon and was able to hook into a decent one. My biggest ever caught in the river. Love catching these guys


----------



## WeirPhishin (Oct 25, 2020)

fished for 2 hours today. Tried a variety of jigs/tube and nothing was working. Tied on a spawn sac and still no action. Tied on a pumpkin seed green jig and hooked up with 3 chromies within 30 mins. Had some gear issues with my reel and was running out of time so left for the day. What a nice afternoon on the river. 🐟


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Good job amazing how a little bait switch makes all the difference seen it many times


----------



## Sasamafras (Oct 13, 2011)

Great report weir and way to stay with it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirPhishin (Oct 25, 2020)

After about 1.5 hours of no action for any of 5 fisherman in the river, I was able to hook up and land a nice darker buck today. I Have run out of maggots but have still be having success with the jig. This guy put up a great fight and is out there swimming for someone else to catch.


----------



## WeirPhishin (Oct 25, 2020)

Snuck out before work and hooked up with two more today. Pumpkin seed green jig was the color they wanted in the slow and clear river.


----------



## WeirPhishin (Oct 25, 2020)

Fished this afternoon, very tough cold conditions. Consist freezing of guides and line. Over the course of 1.5 the slush became so bad we couldn’t even get our jigs underwater. I think I missed one bite staring at a drake mallard lol.


----------



## WeirPhishin (Oct 25, 2020)

tried a new river with some open water. We were able to go 3/3 on nice thick jacks. Great color on these fish. Really nice afternoon and awesome to be catching these In February🐟


----------



## Labman1127 (Jul 27, 2012)

WeirPhishin said:


> tried a new river with some open water. We were able to go 3/3 on nice thick jacks. Great color on these fish. Really nice afternoon and awesome to be catching these In February
> 
> View attachment 464561
> 
> ...


Gotta love the top secret fishing spot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

Beautiful looking fish! One heck of a snow squall too. 
We’re so lucky to have the fishing and hunting resources here in NEO.


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

Aside from the secret spot......what is the program? Curious. Floats? Straight jig? Tried any spinners or spoons?


----------



## WeirPhishin (Oct 25, 2020)

Pooch said:


> Aside from the secret spot......what is the program? Curious. Floats? Straight jig? Tried any spinners or spoons?


Program remains the same so far for us so this year. All fish on 1/16oz jigs under a float, no maggots yesterday. Dark/natural colors were being favored it seemed until my Dad doubled up yesterday on a pink jig. Not really doing much other then keeping you float mended and upright. We fished from 2-4p, all fish were caught within 30 mins of each other. We have not had any success with spoons or spinners. We both made some casts with a spoon but no bites. I have never been successful casting spoons myself so I have no confidence in it even though I see people post pics of fish they caught on them 🤷‍♂️

Glad to hook a few yesterday, have had several trips out in crappy fishing conditions with no results. These fish came out of an unstocked tributary and were a welcome treat.


----------



## WeirPhishin (Oct 25, 2020)

What a beautiful day out today. 40 degrees sure can feel warm at times. Was able to get one nice thick jack that did some entertaining acrobatics. Second one out of a unstocked tributary.


----------



## WeirPhishin (Oct 25, 2020)

Fished the Rocky river yesterday morning for few hours. Lots of new fish in the river and they’re biting pretty good. I seen several other caught and got these 2 myself. Both mine came on dark colored jigs but heard the eggs sacs are starting to work too. This coming week should be really great so get out there if you can.


----------



## WeirPhishin (Oct 25, 2020)

Fish very briefly yesterday morning at new hole. My float slowly got dragged under which usually indicates bottom or a snag. As I went to really in this floppy fella with on my jig. First sucker ever caught. Kinda girthy and he fought like a wet rag. Pretty neat, beats getting skunked.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Fished after work from 6-11pm. Hand tied jigs in dark colors worked then switched to glow jigs after 8pm. Was fast and furious till I left. It was really hard to leave biting fish. Lost count of how many I hooked and landed. 5am came way too fast and I'm struggling at work this morning lol.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

allwayzfishin said:


> Fished after work from 6-11pm. Hand tied jigs in dark colors worked then switched to glow jigs after 8pm. Was fast and furious till I left. It was really hard to leave biting fish. Lost count of how many I hooked and landed. 5am came way too fast and I'm struggling at work this morning lol.


I'll get real mad if you didn't try any of those magic jigs I gave you....


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

1MoreKast said:


> I'll get real mad if you didn't try any of those magic jigs I gave you....


You know I had one tied on bro. Those jig hooks are tough. I'm impressed.


----------



## y-town (Dec 25, 2004)

I've read about the bead system


Doboy said:


> THANKS very much for the details, guys,,,,, if the fresh eggs don't work, we'll be sure to try it your way.
> I'll take up a bunch of hair jigs, & maggots too.
> 
> 
> ...


I've heard of the bead system and read about it. Some call it flossing . The fish takes the bead and the line slide through their mouth and hook gets the side of mouth.


----------



## WeirPhishin (Oct 25, 2020)

fished for an hour send landed this one on a stone fly jig. They’re starting to jump a lot now,such a blast.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Oh yeah - those drop backs are fun fighters.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

y-town said:


> I've read about the bead system
> 
> I've heard of the bead system and read about it. Some call it flossing . The fish takes the bead and the line slide through their mouth and hook gets the side of mouth.


Some do call it flossing and some will say that using a bead is essentially flossing. Especially if you're really dragging that bead through spawning fish, it is likely that can happen. However, I have in my own personal experience, seen a fish chase down a bead. It's pretty cool. If you can properly drift the presentation to barely tick bottom it should be a rather efficient and ethical way to hook into a fish legally.


----------



## BNiemo (Mar 28, 2019)

Went out yesterday for my first time chasing steelhead with Alley Cat guide service, saw a lot of fish and had alot of short bites, but I did finally hook up. Big chrome fella instantly started acrobatics and ended up shaking the hook, but what a blast! Great guide and an amazing day, I do believe I now have the steelhead fever!


----------



## WeirPhishin (Oct 25, 2020)

Went 3/3 today on the Rocky. Fished by myself from 11:30-2:30ish. Water is so slow and clear. 2 fish caught on stone fly jigs and one on black red crappie jig.
‘Few things I think helped me were using clear floats, 24’’ leaders of flouro and giving few jigs and pops to the baits.

big buck was 24’’ but thick and fought like a champ.


----------



## BNiemo (Mar 28, 2019)

I'm hoping to get back out Thursday. I have done my homework, made some jigs, and hopefully I get one in the net!


----------



## WeirPhishin (Oct 25, 2020)

BNiemo said:


> I'm hoping to get back out Thursday. I have done my homework, made some jigs, and hopefully I get one in the net!


good luck! What river will you be fishing?


----------



## BNiemo (Mar 28, 2019)

Ashtabula or conneaut I believe, probably will depend on water levels and flow


----------



## WeirPhishin (Oct 25, 2020)

Beautiful 27’’ er today out of the Cuyahoga this morning, still looking for that 30’’ plus.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Time to get a big boy net Weir! Just saying...


----------



## BNiemo (Mar 28, 2019)

Sweet beautiful rain!!! The creeks will be filling with some warm water and fresh chrome!!!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Snookhunter52 said:


> Yes one of the skips I caught on Monday had a bead rig still in his mouth when I caught him. I assume he broke off.
> 
> View attachment 462428


That bead being so far from the hook, thinking the bead was used as an “attractor” for a spawn sack on the hook? But only guessing. Typically, the bead is pegged 1-3 inches above the hook, at least that what all the “pros” on utube show? Saw some fly guys yesterday on the lower Chagrin flossing the bedding steel. Seems abt half if them were bedding in the shallow, clear conditions.


----------



## BNiemo (Mar 28, 2019)

Not only landed my first steelhead today, but went 8 for 12!!! Awesome day with my better half and an amazing experience!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

BNiemo said:


> Not only landed my first steelhead today, but went 8 for 12!!! Awesome day with my better half and an amazing experience!
> View attachment 466612


Good for you! Great job!
Bottomline on steelhead is there’s really not much mystery involved. Some days, you can “catch” on just about anything. There’s other days of course! This year, I’ve(personally) had more “other days” than good ones. Right now(just before they all go to bedding), you might have a banner day-which is what you seem to have had. Congrats on you first fish and more!!
(Warning-Now you’re “hooked”, but don’t be too concerned if you happen to not have that good of a day next trip!


----------



## BNiemo (Mar 28, 2019)

Fishing wise it was an amazing day. Tried eggs, tried skein to no avail. Saw some minnows in the creek, threw on a tube jig and a bobber and it was like someone flipped a switch! I know all days won't be like yesterday, my first time out I fished 10 hours for 1 hook up, but I am grateful for the bite yesterday!


----------

